# Encender bombillas con 5v



## mireia (Ene 11, 2006)

La verdad es que ando un poco perdida... ops: 
Hace poco compre un aparatejo que convierte ordenes MIDI en corriente electrica a 5v, lo que me permite activar leds, pequeños motores, etc.

El problema me ha surgido al querer enchufar cosas mas gordas, como una bombilla normal  , ya que tengo que hacerlo mediante un rele. Compre los componentes y seguí las instrucciones del manual (podeis verlo en la pagina 18 de este pdf: http://eroktronix.com/miditron_manual.pdf) pero no he conseguido hacerlo funcionar... he probado de mil maneras y no consigo salirme con la mia, asi que me veo obligada a pedir ayuda desesperadamente...

Sabeis si hay alguna otra manera de hacer esto ?
O alguien que me sepa explicar o me de un link a un tutorial sencillo?
He visto unos modulos de cebek con salidas a rele pero que se alimentan a 12v, y no a 5 que es lo que quiero... sabeis si hay algo similar a la venta en el mercado, y como se llama o donde conseguirlo? O donde podria encargar que me hicieran uno?

No tengo practicamente ningun conocimiento de electronica, la verdad es que voy aprendiendo sobre la marcha y estoy muy muy verde todavia, aunque me gustaria hacerlo yo misma con mis propias manos.... a ver si hay algun macgiver que se apiada de mi pobre corasonsito y me alluda un poquitin....

muchisimas gracias a todos!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 11, 2006)

Hola,

En el manual esta muy claro, si utilizas un relevo de 12 voltios, solo tienes que alimentar en punto Vcoil con 12 voltios, y así para cualquier otro rele.

Dependiendo del voltaje de operación del rele, así mismo debe ser el voltaje en Vcoil.

Saludos.


----------



## mireia (Ene 11, 2006)

Entonces... a ver si me aclaro a encender una bombilla que conectada a 220...

conecto desde la salida del miditron a la patita de la resistencia y de la otra patita a la base del transistor. El emisor lo conecto a tierra (220? o a la conexion de tierra del miditron?)

Al colector tengo que conectar dos cosas: el diodo y el rele. 

de la otra pata del diodo y del rele conecto a 220+

coño... y la bombilla donde la pongo?

siento mi ignorancia, no exaspereis.....


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 11, 2006)

Espero que con este esquema te quede mas claro. 

Recuerda que según el voltaje de operación del inductor del rele (ej. 5, 12, 24, 48 voltios) se debe disponer de una fuente de ese voltaje para Vcoil. La función del rele es aislar eléctricamente la etapa de bajo voltaje DC de la etapa de alto voltaje AC, por eso debes prestar mucha atención al conectar el rele porque puedes dañar la tarjeta.

Saludos.


----------



## mireia (Ene 12, 2006)

muchas gracias por todo chicos,

con la ayuda que me dieron y ustedes y el señor de la tienda de electronica ayer pude hacer funcionar el rele y encender y apagar las bombillitas mediante MIDI.


----------

